# Superocean Heritage 42/46 vs Avenger II GMT



## 00Specs (Jan 20, 2016)

Help!

I've been look for a new "flagship" of my watch collection (currently an Oris) and after extensive research it has been narrowed down to two options...

Avenger II GMT A32390







Superocean Heritage A17320








My question to you is, which one would you pick and why? A local jewellers has both the 42 and 46 in stock, so I'm going to try them both on before deciding a size.

I've seen great reviews on both watches, but no direct comparisons. Your two cents would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## 00Specs (Jan 20, 2016)

00Specs said:


> Help!
> 
> I've been look for a new "flagship" of my watch collection (currently an Oris) and after extensive research it has been narrowed down to two options...
> 
> ...


Also, any pictures of your own Heritages' or Avenger II GMTs' would be brilliant to see!


----------



## SCD (May 4, 2009)

For me those are just two very different kinds of watches. I like both designs. I think they're both about perfect, and different enough that I wouldn't know how to compare them. If someone knocked on my door right now and offered me a choice I'd go with the Avenger (the names they come up with...), and then I'd probably chase him down the driveway so I could reconsider.


----------



## helderberg (Mar 4, 2007)

For me there is no question. The Avenger.
Frank.


----------



## MrNurse (Oct 2, 2012)

I love the classic look of the Superocean w the shark mesh. The look is more timeless in my opinion. 
I think you'll be able to decide once you try on both.


----------



## arcadelt (Apr 25, 2010)

Personally, I've never been a fan of the chunkier Breitling Chronomat, Avenger and Galactic series, and I think its because of the bezel, which all share those clasps or clamps or whatever they are called...and because they have thick hands and markers. For that reason, I'd lean toward the more (in my eyes) elegant and refined Superocean Heritage - but only in the 42mm mind you.


----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)

SOH = Dressier
Avenger = Sportier

Personally, I'm with Frank. Although the SOH on mesh is elegant, the "sinister" Avenger for me. b-) Just my .02 worth. ;-)
Best,
Ron


----------



## kleinbus (May 7, 2015)

Like others already pointed out, those two are different animals for different purposes.

Mine is older Titanium Avenger (non GMT).


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

SOH. In 42.


----------



## trueblue40 (Sep 25, 2007)

I feel that I may be qualified to have some input on this thread.

Currently I am wearing my Avenger II GMT which is a FANTASTIC watch.

I am though a previous owner of a 46mm SOH [black dial] and although it was a fantastic watch, I found it a little too big for my 7" wrist.

Legibility and versatility are very important to me and the Avenger II GMT looks superb on the Pro III bracelet, Ocean Racer rubber and OEM leather strap.

When I put a Nato on it once, I got more comments than I had ever had.

The SOH is one of the most beautiful watches I have ever seen in pics which is what drew me to it. BUT, the photos always show the watch in the best lighting/angle where
all the metal batons are visible, but in 'real life' they can sometimes seem to disappear which bugged me a[little] bit. The white batons on the Avenger show up clearly at all angles and lighting which I like. Plus, the lume is much better.

Two totally different watches, - both superb in their own right, but I ended up with the Avenger.

Now, the twist on my reply. I am currently toying with the idea of getting a white dial 42mm SOH to go with the Avenger, but the Tudor Pelagos is making the decision difficult.

Good luck with your predicament take your time to try them all on, [several times].

Sorry, no pics to go with my rambling post

Best wishes,
Nick


----------



## ancreanchor (Aug 4, 2012)

SOH! As for size, if you can wear 46mm you might enjoy the reflections off of a larger dial. Dial pic to sway you:


----------



## nm4710 (Sep 22, 2009)

I'd vote SOH as well. I like both watches but the SOH is so classy...I am biased as I own a black version of the 44mm chrono pictured above. 

NM


----------



## globalfish (May 19, 2008)

SOH 42 all the way for me BUT I am a little biased...:-!
Gotta be the non-chrono version for its classic styling








Not too keen on the Avenger bezel TBH. I had a Ti Avenger Seawolf and much prefer the older Ti models personally. Like a fool I sold it and really regretting doing so.


----------



## sbessel (Mar 13, 2012)

I had the Avenger for a short time, took it on trade, and unloaded it a week later. It just never spoke to me, it felt way to common. Not only in the Breitling line, but looked like a lot of other watches.

I have the SOH 46 on mesh and LOVE it, I feel it wears up or down depending on your attire. It always gets compliments as well as questions about what it is etc...

I was able to pick up a few extra bezels in different colors, as well as a Breitling black leather band, so I can change the look of the watch greatly with either a couple of pins, or screws. All in minutes. It is a beautiful, different and versatile watch.

My other Breitling is my Skyracer Raven. Which in my opinion has the standard Breitling dial going for it, and that amazing stainless band. Both favorites of mine, both very different.


----------



## bad fishy (Feb 25, 2014)

I have the SOH 42 in black and was considering Avenger as well. I got a deal on the SOH from an AD and that helped me decide. I've since bought the rubber strap from the AD and swap between the rubber and mesh. Fits both the casual and dressy attire now!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sbessel (Mar 13, 2012)

Dude - the arrow on your bezel is not pointing to 12 o'clock - that would make me insane if it were mine... in fact just seeing it on yours is having some affect...:think:

:-d


----------



## 56scooter (Oct 14, 2012)

I have never been a fan of the new superoceans, I prefer the earlier models! Go with the avenger GMT!


----------



## bad fishy (Feb 25, 2014)

I use my timer all the time and I didn't reset it that time. It's usually at 12 though, no need to worry!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GB MK (May 28, 2012)

Avenger is more Breitling, SOH46 is more versatile and dressier. However, one of the brand representatives with cleaner design. What's inside? Nothing special.
I would go with SOH 46 white dial, blue bezel, calf strap.


----------



## Tyrantblade (Jan 18, 2016)

I would get the Avenger II GMT, much nicer looking to me, but i also just dont care for the superocean heritage


----------



## 00Specs (Jan 20, 2016)

Seems to be split 50/50 on here, thanks for all of your advice!

I went into Goldsmiths yesterday and tried them both on, they were both amazing to wear and I love them both but there can only be one... I'm 21 and not made of money 

Ordered the Avenger II GMT in the end, should arrive next week. I will upload a picture when it arrives!


----------



## bad fishy (Feb 25, 2014)

Congrats. Either purchase is a winner. 21 and a Breitling is an accomplishment in itself!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tyrantblade (Jan 18, 2016)

Yeah 21 and getting a Breitling is a nice accomplishment, im trying to save money to buy an Avenger II Seawolf, but its not gonna happen so easy unless i somehow get a $1000 start


----------



## nesal (Aug 19, 2014)

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## nesal (Aug 19, 2014)

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## nesal (Aug 19, 2014)

I have it on the bracelet, diver pro III rubber strap and Hirsch heavy calf which is the absolute best strap for this imo

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## uncleed (Nov 4, 2012)

congrats on the purchase....looks really nice...i just picked up the super ocean heritage 44mm chromo on mesh....its insane.


----------



## Tyrantblade (Jan 18, 2016)

Im hoping i have my Avenger II Seawolf by the week after the next (since next week may not happen with the money still transferring over)


----------



## Reinhard Immanuel (Oct 25, 2015)

Heritage - well, is my choice due to the fact that its more timeless and classy

Avenger have that tough guy persona that I didn't really like personally


----------



## WISDean (Jan 15, 2012)

They're both beautiful watches. If you ever consider the SOH in the future, allow me to suggest the 42 mm. I have the 46 mm in black, and it's just too big. Also, I took it off the mesh bracelet (which is gorgeous) and routinely used NATOs and various rubber straps. It's a very versatile watch and can be dressed up easily with a casual linen suit, etc.


----------

